# Sfinci di Ricotta



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Vegetable oil for deep frying

Batter:

3 Tablespoons granulated sugar

1 cup whole milk

2 cups unbleached all purpose flour

2 teaspoons baking powder

½ teaspoon salt

2 large eggs

1 cup Impastata Ricotta (Dry Ricotta, also called Pastry or Ravioli ricotta) or fresh Ricotta home made or store bought (A recipe is included in the book)

2 envelopes Vanillina or 2 teaspoons pure Vanilla extract

1 cup granulated sugar

2 teaspoons ground Cinnamon

&nbsp

&nbsp

1.Pour 2â€ of oil into a large heavy pot and clamp a deep fryer thermometer onto the side of the pot or use a digital thermometer. Heat the oil over medium heat to 365ºF.

2.Make the batter, heat the 1 cup of sugar and milk in a medium heavy saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally, just until the sugar is dissolved and the milk is hot. Meanwhile whisk together the flour, baking powder, and salt in a medium bowl.

3.Remove the saucepan from the heat and whisk in the eggs, Ricotta and Vanilla flavoring. Gradually whisk in the flour mixture to make a thick batter.

4.In a medium bowl, stir together the 3 Tablespoons of sugar and cinnamon. Line a large baking sheet with several thicknesses of paper towels.

To cook the Sfinci, using regular teaspoons pick up a rounded teaspoonful of batter with one spoon and use the second spoon to push it off into the oil. Do not be concerned about the shapes: Sfinci should look rustic. Continue quickly adding the Sfinci to the pot until you have about 8 of them swimming in the oil. Cook for about 5 minutes, until the Sfinci turns a deep brown color, stirring them to keep them moving and to brown them evenly. Remove them with a slotted spoon and set them on the lined baking sheet to drain, then roll them in the Cinnamon/Sugar mixture and set them on a plate. Cook the remaining batter, making sure to return the oil to 365ºF between batches. Serve as soon as possible.

Recipe courtesy â€œA Bakers Odysseyâ€ Greg Patent, author, Wiley Publishing, 2007


----------

